# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل جناح النجاح بالعوالي الصحاح لبرهان الدين إبراهيم الكوراني رحمه الله

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أيها الاخوة الأحبة في الله - وفقكم الله لطاعته- هذه أول قطرة من الخير الكثير والغيث الوفير الذي من الله به علينا من فضله وبركته وحسن إنعامه فله الحمد كثيرا والشكر كثيرا , وسترون في الأيام القادمة - ان شاء الله تعالى- ما يسركم ويقر أعينكم ويغيظ قلوب قوم أخرين ويقذي عيونهم
فنسال الله ان يجزي عنا خيرا من كان سببا في هذا النعمة المباركة ويزيدهم من فضله وخيره ويعافيهم مما ابتلى به غيرهم من الشح والبخل والحرص والله الموفق

الورقة الأولى


الورقة الأخيرة



بيانات المخطوط
=========

اسم الكتاب :

جناح النجاح بالعوالي الصحاح
المؤلف: برهان الدين إبراهيم الكوراني المدني
المقدمة : الحمد لله العلي الاعلى الولي القريب واشهد ان لا اله الا الله الاول الاخر الظاهر......
تاريخ النسخ: غير معروف
اسم الناسخ: غير معروف
رقم النسخة : غير معروف
عدد الاوراق : 32 ورقة/ ورقات
ملاحظات : قال الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس 1/312 : جناح النجاح بالعوالي الصحاح : للبرهان إبراهيم الكوراني المدني ويسمى أيضاً " لوامع اللآلي في الأربعين العوالي " خرج فيها أربعين حديثاً من العوالي الصحاح وقدمها بمقدمات في شرف أصحاب الحديث، وطرق حديث من حفظ على أمتي أربعسين حديثاً، ثم أتى بالعشاريات السيوطية باسناده الموصل إلى السيوطي، ثم ترجمة البخاري وتفريع أسانيده إليه من طريق أبي ذر والمعمرين وغيرهم، ثم ساق أربعين حديثاً من رباعيات البخاري، ثم أتى بخاتمة اشتملت على تنبيهات ساق فيها ثلاثيات البخاري، ثم أتى بعشرين حديثاً مسلسلة بالصوفية، وهو في نحو ثلاث كراريس، مفيد جداً لطالب هذا الشأن، أتمه سنة 1083، وعندي نسخة منه أخذت من النسخة التي أرسلها المؤلف برسم الهدية إلى الشيخين عبد الرحمن ومحمد ابني عبد القادر. اهـ
مصدر المخطوط :المكتبة البديعية لصاحبها السيد بديع الدين شاه الراشدي السندي /باكستان
الناشر : ملتقى أهل الحديث جزى الله القائينن عليه خيرا

رابط التحميل من موقع ملتقى أهل الحديث - بارك الله فيه وفي أهله -

http://ahlalhdeeth.net/bidawy1/NAJAH_06.rar

رابط بديل

http://72.232.84.218/bidawy1/NAJAH_06.rar
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ

ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما :
اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا و يقول الآخر : اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا / متفق عليه عن أبي هريرة

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وسهل الله أمرك أيها الأخ الحبيب المفضال.. وأعقبك الجنة بمنه وكرمه.

أبو يعلى حفظك الله؛ الرابطان لا يعملان وأخوك بحاجة المخطوط بشدة رعاك الله.. فابعثه لنا من جديد لا أهانك الله.

----------


## السكران التميمي

للرفع وفقكم الله

----------

